# OT: New York Baseball (Mets & Yankees)



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*OT: New York Mets*

My boys go out and got Randy and Pavano, the best FA pitcher and best pitcher in the game, waitta go George.

Yankee Fans, lets weigh in with some of your opinions.

And with the signing of Pedro, and Beltran, the Mets should be playing some excited games this year.

Anyway, lets find out more about the Knicks fans whom root for the Mets here as well...

btw I'll be personally modding this set of threads, so lets keep things in check please. Lets not bash or go overboard, we can have mature discussions upon other things that would interest Knick fans other than basketball, lets have this one of the things.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.


I for one am excited about the signings of Roberto Hernandez and Manny Aybar to minor league contracts. These moves should help bolster the Mets biggest weakness, their bullpen. Although the Mets did lose their top left hander today, Pedro Feliciano, to Japan. It looks like they will have to bring John Franco back, or convince Mark Guthrie or Jesse Orosco to come out of retirement.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> My boys go out and got Randy and Pavano, the best FA pitcher and best pitcher in the game, waitta go George.


Hooray for the 200 million payroll.

Here's looking forward to 2035 when the Yankees and their fans can be proud to be the first team to have a billion dollar payroll.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.

I like the mets and yanks, and ya i gotta admit the mets are looking nice right now. I hope we get delgado though.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.


Wow, Rashidi im just wondering but where are you from? Because it surely cannot be NY the way you bash the knicks and now the yankees. The Yanks are looking to be one of the best teams next year IF RANDY HOLDS UP AND PAVANO IMPRESSES.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> Wow, Rashidi im just wondering but where are you from? Because it surely cannot be NY the way you bash the knicks and now the yankees. The Yanks are looking to be one of the best teams next year IF RANDY HOLDS UP AND PAVANO IMPRESSES.


I don't expect much from Pavano actually.

He was the FA best pitcher, but that doesn't say much with this class of FA.

I'd be happy if he finished 12-6...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.



> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I for one am excited about the signings of Roberto Hernandez and Manny Aybar to minor league contracts. These moves should help bolster the Mets biggest weakness, their bullpen. Although the Mets did lose their top left hander today, Pedro Feliciano, to Japan. It looks like they will have to bring John Franco back, or convince Mark Guthrie or Jesse Orosco to come out of retirement.


I'd agree, their releivers were pretty bad last year, and with age, Glavine will pitch less innings as will Pedro.

I read they are attempting to go after Jeff Nelson, but I don't think that is a smart move. They should have learned with Stanton.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.




> IF RANDY HOLDS UP AND PAVANO IMPRESSES.


So basically you are banking on a team of mostly untradable veterans holding up. Just like the last two years, the Yanks don't have any minor league prospects to trade mid-season to give the team a boost and patch their weaknesses.

The team is screwed if Johnson (who is likely a 3.00 to 3.50 era pitcher in the AL) doesn't hold up. Pavano on the other hand is also sure to have his ERA rise. The guy has had like 1 good season in his whole career. Javy Vazquez was a much better pitcher than Pavano, and look at how he performed in the AL. Btw, I think it's a safe prediction to say that Vazquez will have a lower ERA than both Johnson and Pavano next year.

Nevermind that the average age in the outfield is something like 34, and unlike last season with Lofton, there is no decent backup on the bench. And doesn't Tony Womack alternate between good seasons and disasterous ones? I'd have kept Cairo, he was the closest thing the Yanks had to the grit of their past championships. And of course, the race is on to see who has the lower batting average by year's end: Jason Giambi or Mike Piazza.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.


Rashidi for the record what are your favorite teams in the four major sports? basketball football baseball hockey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.



> I read they are attempting to go after Jeff Nelson, but I don't think that is a smart move. They should have learned with Stanton.


The thing is, as much as Stanton was guaranteed to give up a run if someone was on base, he was the Met's 2nd best reliever. Jeff Nelson would be the same.

Both looked better than they really were because Mariano would come in everytime they allowed someone to get to 2nd. Despite this, Nelson's slider would still be the best single pitch in the entire Met bullpen. I don't even know what Nelson put up over the last 2 years, but I do know that I'd feel alot better with him than Bartolume Fortunato.

The Met Bullpen
Braden Looper (closer)
Mike DeJean (setup)
Felix Heredia (lefty)
Jae Weong Seo (long relief)

The rest
Scott Strickland
Grant Roberts
Orber Moreno
Aaron Heilman
Bartolume Fortunato
Roberto Hernandez
Manny Aybar
Heath Bell
Tyler Yates
Matt Ginter

I'm not sure if I'd take any of these guys over an injured Steve Karsay.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.



> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> The rest
> Scott Strickland
> Grant Roberts
> ...


Strickland had put up some impressive seasons in the past. I'd rather pay him the fraction of Karsay's salary he is being paid this year for sure.

-Petey


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.


Just an interesting fact, Pavano's ERA is 24.75 in Fenway. It's 8.65 in current AL parks. Wright's is 6.19 in Fenway and 6.03 in current AL parks. Those are career numbers by the way.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.

If Roberts and Strickland can come back strong which they most likely will, then the main concerns are Koo and Heredia. I think Koo will do fine. Heredia is the only one I'm worried about. Ginter will be in instead of Seo. Seo always needs time to settle down and he typically gives up runs early, which isn't exactly the mark you look for in a reliever. The Orioles have expressed intrest in trading Jorge Julio to the Mets, but that won't happen until Delgado signs with a team. The Demaso Marte for Cliff Floyd deal is still being thrown around as well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.




> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> Just an interesting fact, Pavano's ERA is 24.75 in Fenway. It's 8.65 in current AL parks. Wright's is 6.19 in Fenway and 6.03 in current AL parks. Those are career numbers by the way.


And Randy Johnson also isn't himself against the Red Sox either.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.

Astros signed LHP John Franco, who had been with the Mets, to a one-year, $700,000 contract.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Astros signed LHP John Franco, who had been with the Mets, to a one-year, $700,000 contract.


I wonder if this has anything to do with his Mafia-ties. The Mets need releivers and taking a flyer on Franco for that price would had been well worth it.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.



> I wonder if this has anything to do with his Mafia-ties. The Mets need releivers and taking a flyer on Franco for that price would had been well worth it.


They had already cut ties with him before the mafia thing was announced. They only used him in one game in September (the season finale, out of respect). The Mets made it clear that it was Franco's last year with the Mets whether he was retiring or not.


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.


Randy dosent have to do anything during the regular seaon, although with the Yankees offense he could win 25 games, but the important thing is he pitches well in the playoffs.

as for Pavano, i just hope he dosent end up being another Vasquez. And has anyone heard anything about Jarred Wright, ive only seen him pitch a few times, and it looks like the Yankees would have been better off keeping Lieber than signing Wright


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.




> Randy dosent have to do anything during the regular seaon, although with the Yankees offense he could win 25 games,


Of course. I mean, the Yanks have had so many 20 game winners (much less 25 game winners) in the last 5 years with this high powered offense, right?


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.


the Yanks have never had an offense like this, and with THIS offense, they had miserable pitching.

Randy Johnson won 15 games last year with that Diamondbacks offense, those 15 he won were games that he completely dominated. The only way Johnson could win last year was make no mistakes. With an offense like the Yankees, he has plenty of room for error, and he wont be losing games that he only gave up 2 runs in


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.




> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> the Yanks have never had an offense like this, and with THIS offense, they had miserable pitching.
> 
> Randy Johnson won 15 games last year with that Diamondbacks offense, those 15 he won were games that he completely dominated. The only way Johnson could win last year was make no mistakes. With an offense like the Yankees, he has plenty of room for error, and he wont be losing games that he only gave up 2 runs in


Our defense does stink though horrible_person.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.


defensivly the infield is actually pretty good:

1B: probably Tino, good defensive player
2B: Womack, he's quick and a decent defender
SS: Jeter, very good defensive player
3B: Arod, played well at 3rd last year, he was better than most ppl thought
C: Jorge, and excellent defensive catcher

the outfield worries me a little:

LF: Matsui, has a decent arm, but hasnt done anything special defensivly

CF: i guess Bernie, which is a problem, he's getting old

RF: Shefield, very strong arm. should be better now that he can lift his arm over his head.

the defense isnt awful, the infield is actually good, its the outfield that worries me.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

Jeter had his best defensive year every, last year. Which Jeter will we see? Womack is not a good second basemen, he is average at best. And our OF has no range. I'm tired of watching at least 1 ball per game drop in front of Bernie, that would never had a few years ago.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

obviously they need to get a defensive center fielder, and the outfield defensivly is slow, but shefield has good range, bernie has no range, matsui can have range, but he throws the ball all over the place. i expect to see more of guys like Bubba Crosby in the outfield to try and eliminate some of these problems(depending on what happens with Giambi)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> obviously they need to get a defensive center fielder, and the outfield defensivly is slow, but shefield has good range, bernie has no range, matsui can have range, but he throws the ball all over the place. i expect to see more of guys like Bubba Crosby in the outfield to try and eliminate some of these problems(depending on what happens with Giambi)


Sheffield has average range, and I read this year is the only year where Jeter had an above average range factor compared to other SS in the AL.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

ill admit that Jeter is always remembered for his stunning plays rather than some of his shortcomings, but he is a good shortstop.

As for the outfield, i think Shefield will be better defensivly now that he can lift his arm over his head. And they really do need to find a defensive replacement for Bernie, im suprised they havent looked at Ordonez, give him a 1-year deal just to see if he has the injury problems under control. if they cant sign a replacement, they really should start Bubba Crosby, or another defensive replacement on their bench, and DH Bernie(i dont know what their doing with Giambi)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> ill admit that Jeter is always remembered for his stunning plays rather than some of his shortcomings, but he is a good shortstop.
> 
> As for the outfield, i think Shefield will be better defensivly now that he can lift his arm over his head. And they really do need to find a defensive replacement for Bernie, im suprised they havent looked at Ordonez, give him a 1-year deal just to see if he has the injury problems under control. if they cant sign a replacement, they really should start Bubba Crosby, or another defensive replacement on their bench, and DH Bernie(i dont know what their doing with Giambi)


Ordonez can't play center. And I won't want to try him now on his bum knee.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

if ordonez is healthy, he can play a solid center field, he is also an excellant hitter when healthy, having him in the lineup would be MUCH better than Bubba Crosby, who really isnt much of an offensive threat


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

Bubba Crosby is not going to play over Bernie Williams anyway.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

Doug Glanville of Teaneck NJ signed a contract (minor league_ with the Yankees yesterday, speaking of CFers.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

bernie would DH if crosby played. Glanvile isnt that impressive considering he was remebered for breaking Kevin Milwoods no hitter by missing a fly ball last year


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> bernie would DH if crosby played. Glanvile isnt that impressive considering he was remebered for breaking Kevin Milwoods no hitter by missing a fly ball last year


I think ultimately our opening day, starting lineup will be:

SS: Jeter
3B: ARod
RF: Sheff
LF: H.Matsui
C: Posada
DH: Giambi
CF: Bernie
1B: T.Martinez
2B: Womack (Rather have Cairo)

After the first 3 being righties, you have either lefty, righty or a switch hitter, and I know Torre loves to place guys out that way...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.

So now Delgado is a Marlin, Sosa is about to become an O, who is the next Met target? I have heard now that the Cubs have traded Sosa, they may target Huff. If Huff is on the market, I would think the Mets should make a pitch for his power-lefty bat.

-Petey


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> bernie would DH if crosby played. Glanvile isnt that impressive considering he was remebered for breaking Kevin Milwoods no hitter by missing a fly ball last year


It was Eric Milton.


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

line-up looks good, although i really wish they had worked out some kind of deal to get rid of Giambi's contract, hopefull they'll work on getting a defensive center fielder during the season, if not, the defense isnt gonna make the team less of a favorite(the Red Sox had one of the worst defenses i've ever seen last year)


sry bout the Glannville thing, it was in fact Eric Milton


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> line-up looks good, although i really wish they had worked out some kind of deal to get rid of Giambi's contract, hopefull they'll work on getting a defensive center fielder during the season, if not, the defense isnt gonna make the team less of a favorite(the Red Sox had one of the worst defenses i've ever seen last year)
> 
> 
> sry bout the Glannville thing, it was in fact Eric Milton


I'm not in favor of waiving Giambi unless he wants to take a very heavy paycut.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.


well it looks like giambi is staying, they were originaly talking about working out a deal with giambi where he would take a hefty paycut and leave the team(because taking steroids violated his contract) as oposed to taking him to court, and completely voiding the contract.

it seems they've decided against it and Giambi will be playing opening day. aparently Torre still wants him here, so we'll see what happens


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> well it looks like giambi is staying, they were originaly talking about working out a deal with giambi where he would take a hefty paycut and leave the team(because taking steroids violated his contract) as oposed to taking him to court, and completely voiding the contract.
> 
> it seems they've decided against it and Giambi will be playing opening day. aparently Torre still wants him here, so we'll see what happens


I think that he would be gone if they could waive him, but it is coming down to having to pay his entire salary for him to play elsewhere. I think Torre is only saying that as he knows Giambi is unmovable.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

if the yankees had wanted to get rid of Giambi, they could have because taking steroids violates his contract, therefor they could have terminated it. the fact that Giambi will remain in pinstripes this year shows me someone on the Yankees clearly wants to give him a second chance, despite his problems and large salary.
im curious to see what kind of season he'll have:

Can he stay healthy?

What kind of numbers will he put up without steroids?

Giambi is pretty much a question mark right now, and putting him anywhere but DH would not be a smart move. Hopefully he'll see some more playing time during spring training than the other starters, and some time at first, so everyone can see exactly what they can expect in the upcoming year.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.




> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> if the yankees had wanted to get rid of Giambi, they could have because taking steroids violates his contract, therefor they could have terminated it. the fact that Giambi will remain in pinstripes this year shows me someone on the Yankees clearly wants to give him a second chance, despite his problems and large salary.
> im curious to see what kind of season he'll have:
> 
> ...


What he said at that trail is sealed, they can't use that info against him. That is why his contract was not vioded. If his contract was gone, which I'm sure all management did, Beltran would be a Yankee today.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.




> if the yankees had wanted to get rid of Giambi, they could have because taking steroids violates his contract, therefor they could have terminated it.


There is no evidence that the "info" released is actually true. While I believe it is, since the release of that confidential info is a felony, they cannot act on it. They cannot release the info to verify whether or not the released statements are true.



> Glanvile isnt that impressive considering he was remebered for breaking Kevin Milwoods no hitter by missing a fly ball last year


You're basing his defensive ability on one play? He's better than Bernie right now defensively, at least rangewise. It's like saying A-Rod is a bad base runner because he slapped the ball out of the player's hand.


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.


they cant use that info currently, because it was grand jury testimony, however if Giambi was back on the stand under oath, and was asked the same questions, he would have to admit to using steroids. if the Yankees really wanted him gone, he wouldnt still be here


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> they cant use that info currently, because it was grand jury testimony, however if Giambi was back on the stand under oath, and was asked the same questions, he would have to admit to using steroids. if the Yankees really wanted him gone, he wouldnt still be here


They can't just put him on the stand out of left field, they would have to build a case, and it's not very likely that the US is going to go out of their way to put on a trial for the Yankees to save 80+ million dollars.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.

Mets mulling Ordoñez: Outfielder's health a concern, but with Cameron still upset with position shift, it might be right move


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.

New York Mets = Washington Redskins


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

i remember them talking about this, they could have taken Giambi to court if they thoght he had violated his contract, and if he indeed was taken to court and put under oath, he would have been screwed. Giambi and the Yankees had talked about a paycut and waiving Giambi, but i believe the players union put a stop to that. 

Either Way, Giambi is being accepted by the Yankees management, and the players are going to have to do the same to avoid messing with team chemistry, but Giambi is really going to have to have a hell of a year in order to gain the acceptance of the fans, and perhaps some of the players. Giambi is a huge question mark entering the season.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Mets mulling Ordoñez: Outfielder's health a concern, but with Cameron still upset with position shift, it might be right move


With all the money the Mets spent this offseason, a 1 year contract for Magglio won't kill them.

But the Mets are never known for making the right moves or they would have Beltran right next to an underpaid Vlad Guerrero right now.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.

Mets should look at trading Cameron and getting some solid set up men,

they should look into trying to get one of San Diego's set up men if they can, one of those guys would make their bullpen much better(I dont know if the Padres would do that trade though)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

YANKS MAY BRING BACK MENDOZA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> YANKS MAY BRING BACK MENDOZA


We have 7 releivers already. Even if 1 or 2 get injuried (as they are all over 30+), that still leaves us with a full bullpen before Mendoza's return. What a bad way to invest more payroll.

-Petey


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> We have 7 releivers already. Even if 1 or 2 get injuried (as they are all over 30+), that still leaves us with a full bullpen before Mendoza's return. What a bad way to invest more payroll.


exactly


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.

Cameron is rehabbing an injury until late spring training, thus obviously doesn't have much value right now.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Either Way, Giambi is being accepted by the Yankees management, and the players are going to have to do the same to avoid messing with team chemistry, but Giambi is really going to have to have a hell of a year in order to gain the acceptance of the fans, and perhaps some of the players. Giambi is a huge question mark entering the season.


If Giambi hits .300, not a single Yankee fanboy will remember a thing about leaked testimony.



> i remember them talking about this, they could have taken Giambi to court if they thoght he had violated his contract, and if he indeed was taken to court and put under oath, he would have been screwed. Giambi and the Yankees had talked about a paycut and waiving Giambi, but i believe the players union put a stop to that.


Feel free to provide a link.

There is a difference between "could have" and "wanted to".


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mets related from the orignal Mets thread.



> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Cameron is rehabbing an injury until late spring training, thus obviously doesn't have much value right now.


Several teams have interest according to the NY press, I think if they have a chance to move him, they have to do it.

Freed up money could go towards alot of things.

Recent thought that crossed my mind, now that the Giant have Benetiz, why aren't the Mets offering Nen some incentive based deal?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

Anyone feel that Giambi owes more than "I'm sorry."? He won't even say what he is sorry for.

Although from the pictures he does look much bigger than last spring.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.










Look at Torre, he doesn't look too happy to be there either.

-Petey


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Anyone feel that Giambi owes more than "I'm sorry."? He won't even say what he is sorry for.
> 
> Although from the pictures he does look much bigger than last spring.
> ...


He can't. Public testimony would void his contract. Great legal move by Giambi.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Anyone feel that Giambi owes more than "I'm sorry."? He won't even say what he is sorry for.


Would YOU if it meant 80 million dollars? He obviously isn't going to comment and "fully" apologize until his contract is up or he's retired. It doesn't matter if he comes out and says it or not, it's not like Yankee fans don't know what he's apologizing for.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Would YOU if it meant 80 million dollars? He obviously isn't going to comment and "fully" apologize until his contract is up or he's retired. It doesn't matter if he comes out and says it or not, it's not like Yankee fans don't know what he's apologizing for.


I'm not in the situation, so I don't know, but I can't imagine I would. I would take a big part of my paycheck and donate it.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.

Yankees Teammates Supportive of Giambi


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.



> Look at Torre, he doesn't look too happy to be there either.


torre always looks like that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yankee related from the orignal Yankee thread.




> Originally posted by <b>horrible_person</b>!
> 
> 
> torre always looks like that


Not that grumpy.

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseball/mets/index.html


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

We have a more in depth Baseball forum now.

Closing this thread.

-Petey


----------

